# AverTV USB 2.0

## werew0lf

Hello all !  :Smile: 

I have a Medion MD41300 laptop with a tv tuner module.

(kind of http://www.avermedia.com/cgi-bin/products_tvtuner_avertvusb2.asp in internal 'way' to replace the laptop dvd driver)

lusb gives me

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07ca:e860 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc.
```

I don't know which chips this AverTV is using but I founded informations about the v3.0 @ http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/aver-tv-usb/

This version is using these chips:

Winbond W9968CF

Philips SAA7111AHZ

PT2313L

I don't know if it's the same for the 2.0...

I found nothing about "what's inside" on the web  :Confused: 

I checked in the kernel config and enable these settings (2.6.4):

```
# Multimedia devices

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

# Video For Linux

# Video Adapters

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=y

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=y

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=y

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET=y

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI=y

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV=y

# Supported BT878 Adapters

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

# USB support

# USB Multimedia devices

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=y

```

From here, dmesg gives me:

```
Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.12 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

saa7146: register extension 'budget dvb'.

saa7146: register extension 'budget dvb /w video in'.

saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.

saa7146: register extension 'dvb'.
```

And then ? I don't know what to do...

I have no device in /dev linked to the tv tuner  :Sad: 

(so tvtime cannot run)

Could you tell me if I'm in the right way and what to do to make it work ?

Thank you all  :Exclamation: 

----------

## werew0lf

Someone to help a tvtuner noob?  :Laughing: 

----------

## werew0lf

Plz ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## werew0lf

If everybody don't read my thread... it's sure I'll never get some help...  :Sad: 

Try to help me please ...

----------

## X-Ryl669

Sorry, no support yet for AverMedia TV USB2.0.

(But if you feel adventurous, feel free to implement your own driver)

----------

## werew0lf

If I could.... but I don't know how to do such a thing  :Confused: 

----------

## Oizoken

 *X-Ryl669 wrote:*   

> Sorry, no support yet for AverMedia TV USB2.0.
> 
> (But if you feel adventurous, feel free to implement your own driver)

 

i got the same laptop and i'm willing to try  :Wink: 

could u give me some pointers to start with (how i probe the device and get some output from it)

----------

## Oizoken

ok, i've found some more info:

the card seems to have a adio and video signal decoder:

philips SAA7134(HL):

http://www.semiconductors.philips.com/pip/SAA7134.html

which seems to be supported in the kernel (2.6) 

http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/saa7134.html

but it seems it also has a video capture decoder (maybe in cascade with the tv-signal decoder, or maybe for the composite in?):

a crescentec DC1100(-A4) 

http://www.crescentec.com/products/DC1100/PDF%20folder/DC1100ProductBrief.pdf

the philips chipset is primarily used in PCI based cards whle the Crescentec chip is heavily used in USB types of solutions

i also found another(2) (maybe) interesting chip:

philips TDA8275 and TDA8290

which are used as tuner chips 

http://buy.semiconductors.com/acrobat/literature/9397/75011533.pdf

i have also found a philips ISP1501 chip on the board which seems to be used for interfacing with the usb 2.0 system 

http://www.semiconductors.com/cgi-bin/pldb/pip/isp1501

----------

## ian!

Moved from 'Multimedia'. (This category is for apps only.)

----------

## Balancer

Today this problem and is not solved? I too have AverMedia AverTV USB 2.0. And only the question of this driver prevents me to proceed now on Gentoo from Windows XP:-/

----------

## Oizoken

i've been talking with the guys on V4L for a while now and it seems the chipsets the card uses is for PCI based tv tuners. But somehow there's a usb2pci chip before the actual tuner-chip.

The guys didn't feel like writing one (as they have no hardware to test it with) and i'm too lazy/uncompetent to write one.

So it seems that dual-boot still is in order to watch tv.

----------

## pyrokenx

Late reply but I own this same card.. I will be contributing hardware to some v4l coders if they choose to take on this challenge.. Ill post updates on whats going on.

----------

## Michal

Hello,

I also have a notebook with AverMedia TV USB 2.0 that I am not able to get working.

I am looking forward to hearing some more news related to this topic, as this is the only thing keeping me running a windows partition.

----------

## Silverstar

I have the same laptop and I really want to use these TV-tuner card. Is there any support for it? lsusb gives:

```

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 07ca:e860 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc.
```

----------

## Michal

Hello,

I have a HP nx6110 notebook that is running only on Gentoo and I really love it. Although the one downside is that I had to give up TV on my notebook when I got rid of Windows. 

I also have an avermedia USB 2.0 TV tuner and was wondering if there has been any progress in getting this device working in linux?

Thanks.

----------

## pyrokenx

No progress yet.. and I havent been able to find anyone willing to write the driver (even with a generous donation of hardware).

----------

